
Ten Monster Projects That Will Kill Your Career - TristanKromer
https://grasshopperherder.com/ten-monster-projects-an-intrapreneur-must-avoid/
======
jwilk
From the HN guidelines:

 _If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we 'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

------
sircastel
Great way of describing the different projects corporations engage with.

------
nunez
Absolutely love this. It's very accurate. I'm saddened by the lack of
conversation here.

